# Another question re: 36005 75820,26



## sharper (May 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I know that these two codes are bundled during pacemaker or ICD implant when used for roadmapping.  I'm curious if anyone has an op report they would be willing to share when it *would* be appropriate to code this during one of those procedures.  You could fax it to me at 469 916-8094.  I'm having a meeting Thursday and need to have all my ducks in a row! 

Thanks so much,
Susan


----------



## coders_rock! (May 25, 2011)

Hi, I know you are looking for a response to your question, but, this is a question I was just going to post. 36005 is being bundled to 33223 & 33233. CCI edit states it's bundled but a modifier is allowed. Do you have a thorough explanation why this is so?

I really appreciate it & good luck with your meeting!


----------



## sharper (May 25, 2011)

Oh my...this is all so confusing to me.  I think that certain procedures, ie: pacemaker or icd insert require fluro to do the procedure (71090).  If there is a problem that requires further testing (33205 & 75820,26) then you can add that code with a 59 modifier.  However, the doc needs to document the medical necessity and findings for the 33205. I'm curious to read a report that actually does document the medical necessity. 

I think in your case the doc is only going to open the skin pocket to take out the generator so I don't know why and fluro would be required.  I'm no expert though so I'm searching for answers myself!!!


----------

